# Burton [ak] Oven Mitt GORE-TEX® Snowboard Glove Review.



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice to see that you decided to get a pair of these mitts. And thanks for the review. 

I used them twice already this season in temperatures ranging from 10-15 F (-9 to -12 C). And they worked perfectly and as I remembered (had not used since the 2019-20 season).

We had a rare arctic cold front in late December/early January here in the PNW and I am glad I had my extreme cold outerwear kit. I l layered up with my [ak] Swash jacket with the [ak] High-G Down Jacket (now called the Baker Lite).

The wrist gaiters on the Swash and the under cuff design of the Oven Mitt worked in harmony to keep the cold out.

I wore the High-G Down Jacket tucked inside my [ak] Freebird bibs to keep the down jacket close to my body for maximum warmth. I love that down jacket btw- so light, warm, and packable! (Just thought I would share my layering kit with a fellow [ak] enthusiast).


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

mjayvee said:


> Nice to see that you decided to get a pair of these mitts. And thanks for the review.
> 
> I used them twice already this season in temperatures ranging from 10-15 F (-9 to -12 C). And they worked perfectly and as I remembered (had not used since the 2019-20 season).
> 
> ...


Yep they are truly a cold weather mitt. I would never use the [ak] Oven Mitts in Australian conditions as I find really my [ak] Guides are perfect for this and Japan. I grabbed these at 45% off RRP so thought it was worth scoring them. What I really like the most is the compartmentalisation of the fingers in the mitts. It's unreal....., stops the [ak] Oven mitts rotating around the hand as they sit perfectly in place just like gloves......, the best of both Worlds here.


----------

